

Play Angry Birds with a real USB slingshot - ivix
http://mbed.org/cookbook/Slingshot

======
simon02
I can't decide if this is one of the best things I've read/seen lately or if I
think this person should spend his hours on something more useful.

edit: does anyone else think he should throw it on Kickstarter and see how far
he can push this?

~~~
dspillett
I say both. An impressive waste of time is still a waste of time and the
output is still impressive in some way. If you had fun (and/or learned
something) "wasting" that time then, on a personal level at least, it is not
time wasted.

------
sdoering
This just made my day...

... even not being a "player", as I do not play that much, this idea just made
me say wow!

